# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  clay sewage pipes, open back toilet, can i fit enclosed toilet??

## wozzzzza

i live in a 1965 house with clay earthernware type sewage pipes, i currently an open type toilet with S bend like http://www.caroma.com.au/products/da...unior/prod.jpg that does NOT have the rear enclosed, what i want to know is can i fit an enclosed trap like http://www.phoenixorganics.com/4054/...e270_adae1.jpg  or wont it fit over the pipe?
i have been to many different showrooms over the past week and one the last stop today i was told by the lady that i cannot fit an enclosed type toilet as it will foul the pipe in the floor.  she also said to not bother grinding the pipe as it will just break.
is what she is saying correct?? or a load of crap??

----------


## cabman

hi there i had the same problem as you last year when i did my bath reno i had clay pipes as well what i did was got a 4 inch grinder with a diamond blade and i cut the clay pipe wear a mask lol very dusty i then went to bunings and they sell a gasket that goes over the clay pipe into a 100mm fit in on and tie up the clips and install the new 100mm pcv pipe and aslo u need to buy a gasket for the trap that sits inside of the 100mm pvc pipe if u becarefull and cut in slow it shouldnt crack my house was easy because it was on pipers so i could get tothe pipe easy and my toilet is enclosed like yurs cheers.if u want ill takes some pics so u can see what i mean cheers

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah pics be good if ya can

----------


## wozzzzza

after talking to someone else, it may not be clay pipes.  i got told to scratch it and see if it is shiny and as i started filing it, it turns out to be either copper or bronze the outside collar you can see in the picture. how is this system ive got hooked up?? 
so my question is can i place an enclosed pan over this or not?

----------


## cabman

is the s trap cemented in?can u get under neath the house to have a look?i think it should be ok just have to measure the coolar and the width inside the new toilet trap to see if it fits.the problem is the new toilet the strap is enclosed so u cant cement the new trap in thats why if u can get under neath the house u might have to cut it and join it .if u need a pic of how i did ill take one tommorw.

----------


## wozzzzza

na its a concrete floor and cant get under the house.

----------


## cabman

no sure u might be able to cut the top off the waste and install a pvc one they come with a rubber insert so when u install the new trap from the toilet it makes a tight seal so u dont have to cement the s trap it cheers

----------


## wonderplumb

Easy, simply grind the  existing pan collar down to ground, and insert a new PVC pan collar that will have to be sealed using ferro or putty, but your plumber will tell you that when he gets there! :2thumbsup:

----------

